
What happened to my Live Bookmarks? - severine
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/live-bookmarks-migration?as=u&utm_source=inproduct
======
Nadya
I've reinstalled a backup I kept of FF 36 - my entire workflow has been gutted
over the years.

1) Lost Tab Groups as of FF 45 (the add-on isn't a full replacement of old
functionality)

2) Lost many, many, many addons with FF 57 including a very specific tab
management that an addon called FireGestures allowed for: using a context menu
to navigate my tabs.

3) Lost Bookmark descriptions with FF 62, also lost the Developer Toolbar

4) Now losing Live Bookmarks with FF 64

